# Poa Annua going to seed Already?!



## sicride (Nov 8, 2017)

I cannot believe this!!! AHHH! An area I overseeded this fall and thought was bluegrass growing has already started to go to seed and is lighter in color than the rest of the lawn. None of which has awoken from winters slumber yet, not even been cut. Can this be true?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It was possible for @FlyMike. He is a bit south from you. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=605&start=140#p32872


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

It has hit me in a few spots. Went out and walked the lawn before mowing and found about 3 or 4 Poa clumps going to seed that I got rid of.

I did a renovation last fall and didn't get any PreM down, and I'm seeing the effects of it now.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

I see the seed heads on some of the Poa A i have as well.


----------



## sicride (Nov 8, 2017)

I think it's pretty bad...


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

It's possible, I was giving someone else this link today they were asking what weed it was so might have been a warm enough winter!

https://youtu.be/N1d1l6p_MWk


----------



## BLUEinVA (Jun 14, 2017)

I have some poa annua that has gone to seed in my KBG yard. Definitely stands out as lighter in color. I'm 60 miles south of you on the VA/NC line.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Definitely possible. This is the time of year when it's easy to spot both Poa annua and Triv because of their faster greenup.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I started hand pulling Poa Annua this past week.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

sicride said:


> I think it's pretty bad...


Have you ever use Tenacity? Are you comfortable with a blanket application @ the 2oz/rate?


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I have a lot of poa that does appear to be waking up already although not seeding so I plan on hitting earlier than usual and will doonce we actually get a dry weekend day


----------



## sicride (Nov 8, 2017)

I have used it via Scotts Starter w/ Mesotrione... I have a bottle of Tenacity but have never sprayed yet and wasn't sure if I wanted to do it now or in fall with another overseed. Ironic how Tenacity seems to work as a poa annua killer and pre-m for broadleaf weeds but not a pre-m for poa... Is now the best time to spray poa? or should I wait till late spring when it's starting to stress already.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@sicride I added this to the top post. Do this as soon as poa annual is growing.



g-man said:


> Tier 3 - It is possible that you might see some Poa Annua. If you did the PreM in the fall, it should only be a handful, so pull them by hand. Otherwise, Tenacity herbicide is an effective tool. Using the 2oz rate, do a blanket application. This will turn the poa annua white so you could see it. Then do spot treatment applications at the 2oz rate every week for 2 weeks. A higher rate seems not to be as effective since it stops the poa annua from absorbing and it bounces back. YMMV.


I don't recommend doing this until you are comfortable with even blanket applications. Tenacity is good prem for poa annual, but it only lasts ~30days.

Also, you don't need tenacity for an overseed, only a Reno.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

sicride said:


> I have used it via Scotts Starter w/ Mesotrione... I have a bottle of Tenacity but have never sprayed yet and wasn't sure if I wanted to do it now or in fall with another overseed. Ironic how Tenacity seems to work as a poa annua killer and pre-m for broadleaf weeds but not a pre-m for poa... Is now the best time to spray poa? or should I wait till late spring when it's starting to stress already.


You need some heat to get a more effective kill. I'd maybe wait until it gets a little bit warmer otherwise you run the risk of it growing out of the tenacity. The AI is cumulative over 30 days, so around 7 light apps over a month period or shorter is what's needed.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Stumbled upon reading the podium label today and realized they mention poa.

I haven't seen anybody talk about this option to try to control poa.

Page 9-10. https://www.domyown.com/msds/Syngenta_Podium_Label.pdf



> POA ANNUA CONVERSION / RENOVATION / SEEDHEAD SUPPRESSION
> Podium can be applied to existing turf infested with stands of Poa annua as part of an overseeding/renovation program. Such an application allows better germination and seedling growth of more desirable turf. The use of Podium, with appropriate cultural practices, that help to ensure the vigor and growth of new seedlings, will also result in fewer clippings and thus reduce maintenance traffic on new seedlings. Because Podium is foliarly absorbed, seed germination is not affected. Apply Podium 1-5 days before seeding; and before verticutting, scalping, spiking, or other similar operations.
> 
> Temporary initial discoloration is possible with aggressive application rates of Podium to turf with Poa annua. The following spring, apply the upper end rate of Podium for the turf type and setting listed in the Application Rate Table. Actual conversion success will also depend on growing conditions, fertilization, rainfall, and other agronomic and environmental conditions.
> Podium will keep Poa annua seedheads lower in the canopy when applied prior to seedhead emergence. Podium can be tank mixed with Proxy® (ethephon) for improved seedhead suppression. Apply 0.125 - 0.25 oz/1000 sq ft of Podium + 5.0 oz/1000 sq ft of Proxy 3-4 weeks prior to expected seedhead emergence. A follow-up application can be made two weeks after the initial application. See Proxy label for use information and restrictions.


----------

